# Ifor Williams HB505 partition and full width breast bar.



## moodles (8 February 2017)

Ifor Williams blue partition to fit HB505. Central pole and 2 padded partitions. £50

Full width breast/breech bar to fit HB505. Essential when travelling horses without the partition. £30

Collection Sevenoaks/West Kingsdown area


----------

